# Gebäude "verschnüren" - Benötige Hilfe



## Razer3k (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne eine Fotomontage anfertigen bei der ein Gebäude "verschnürt" wird.

Es ist erstmal nur geplant die Schnur um das Gebäude zu legen, evtl. wenn das fertig ist soll das Gebäude noch ein wenig verformt werden als ob die Schnur es richtig stramm bindet.

Ich habe bisher noch kein gescheites Tutorial gefunden, das mir in der Sache weiterhilft.



Habt ihr da Rat für mich?


----------



## Another (16. Januar 2012)

Das Gebäude sollte bestenfalls freigestellt werden. Außer den geringen Einsatz von Transformieren > Verkrümmen, würde ich hierfür insbesondere den Filter Verflüssigen (ca. ab CS3) nutzen, um den "verschnürten" Eindruck zu untermauern. Schaue dir hierfür am besten vorher Bilder von z.B. einer dickeren Person an, die den Gürtel fest zugeschnallt hat, damit du siehts wie du das Gebäude mit dem Filter "realistisch" aufquillen kannst.

Wenn du die Schnur um das Gebäude gelegt hat, kannst du mit dem Abwedler- u. Nachbelichter Werkzeug noch etwas die Schatten u. Lichter nahe der Schnur am Gebäude etwas herraus arbeiten.
Für weitere Details, wie dass das Mauerwerk oder Fenster beim verschnüren in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden, ist natürlich weitere Handarbeit gefragt.

gl&hf,
Another


----------



## ollo182 (20. Januar 2012)

Guter Tipp mit dem Dicken )))
Was auch sehr gut zum Verkrümmen Funktioniert ist bei CS5 das Formgitter. 
Ist aber leider erst ab der CS5er Version erhältlich.


----------



## Razer3k (22. Januar 2012)

Danke für eure Tipps.
CS5 ist bei mir vorhanden, also kein Problem.

Gibt es auch noch Tipps wie man die "Schnur" überhaupt erst angehen kann/sollte/muss?


----------



## Another (22. Januar 2012)

Razer3k hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es auch noch Tipps wie man die "Schnur" überhaupt erst angehen kann/sollte/muss?



Falls du damit fragen möchtest, wie man die Schnur nun um das Gebäude "schnüren" kann und dir CS5 zur Verfügung steht, empfehle ich dir hier das Puppettool zu benutzen. Kommt immer darauf an wie das Foto(?) der Schnur aussieht, gehen wir von einer geraden Schnur aus.

(Dubliziere die Schnur bis zu 4 weitere Male*). Lege das (freigestellte) Bild am besten direkt mittig über das Gebäude, setzte einige Pins des Puppettools und verkümme es; mittig ganz leicht nach oben/unten (je nach Perspektive) und an den seiten wo es um das Gebäude geht natürlich immer stärker. Den Rest kannst du (nun-destruktiv) via einer Maske wegpinseln.

* = Gleiches Spiel mit den dublizierten Schnur, sofern sie vorne wie ein Geschenk verschnürt aussehen soll, nutzt du wieder das Puppettool. Fertige 2x zwei Enden der Schnur an und 2x zwei eierförmige Rundungen an, und überlagere alle (einzelnen Ebenen) so, wie ein Schnürsenkel halt ausschaut. Für den Knoten in der Mitte musst du sie ggf. noch ein bis X Male dublizieren - je nach Aufwand (und Ausgangsmaterial) den man betreiben möchte und pinselt hier ebenfalls wieder alles auf den Ebenen weg, was man nicht braucht.

Je nach Licht des Ausgangsmaterials des Gebäudes sollte der (farbigen?) Schnur ggf. noch farblich sowie von der Helligkeit her angleichen.

gl&hf,
Another


----------



## Razer3k (22. Januar 2012)

Danke.
Eine Schnur in dem Sinne habe ich noch gar nicht, ich hatte vor mir eine Textur raus zu suchen und diese dann einer "Fläche" (der Schnur) zuzuordnen.

Das Gebäude wollte ich auch eigentlich nicht freistellen, da es schon in seiner normalen Umgebung bleiben soll.


----------



## Leola13 (23. Januar 2012)

Hai,

wenn du das Gebäude, in welcher Art auch immer, verformen willst und nicht freistellst, wird dein Hintergrund auch mit verformt.

Du wirst also nicht um das Freistellen herumkommen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

